
Ask HN: How to extract recommendations from HN thread? - jmstfv
I am looking for a way to extract book&#x2F;article&#x2F;resource&#x2F;product recommendations from HN threads. Sample thread from which recommendations are ought to be extracted: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=12713056 (I want to extract explicit recommendations, not just links)
======
lightedman
There is no better thread parser than the one between your ears.

